
Lessons from the lockdown: What happens when everyday life suddenly changes? - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/dj3jonuhi1/coronavirus-year-of-the-mask
======
chupa-chups
Why doesn't anyone question the intellectual ability of our politicians?

~~~
znpy
probably because we do it all the time in satire, and we got desensibilized to
that.

